# Life will find a way...



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Study finds California condors can have ‘virgin births’


SAN DIEGO (AP) — Endangered California condors can have “‘virgin births,” according to a study released Thursday. Researchers with the San Diego Zoo Wildlife Alliance said genetic testing confirmed that two male chicks hatched in 2001 and 2009 from unfertilized eggs were related to their...




www.stgeorgeutah.com






I guess it's their choice. That's the world we live in.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, I hadn't seen the news yet. It's pretty cool to see how much we still have to learn about such species. 

Here is the primary source for any nerds like me. It's not paywalled but I'm having to clear out some cobwebs on my genetics education that I haven't used in a decade:









Facultative Parthenogenesis in California Condors


Abstract. Parthenogenesis is a relatively rare event in birds, documented in unfertilized eggs from columbid, galliform, and passerine females with no access to




academic.oup.com


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Do you guys remember Jurassic park? 

Parthenogenesis was the reason given for how the dinosaurs were able to reproduce.  

Now, if it happened in a mammalian species.................


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Do you guys remember Jurassic park?


hmmm......

(Thread title)


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Touche


----------

